# StaffPad Piano and Dynamic Markings



## KevPlaysSax (Dec 30, 2020)

Hello good people,

I've been using StaffPad for the last few months, and it has truly been great. However, there is one thing that kind of gets on my nerves. For some reason, instruments with two staves (like pianos and harps) need me to input dynamic markings for _each_ staff, instead of just one marking for both in the center. I watch StaffPad videos sometimes, and I see that this is normal. Is there *any* possible way I can change this? 

Thanks


----------



## brandowalk (Dec 30, 2020)

Per DWH in April, it is something they are working on and is a complex thing to implement (for whatever reason).


----------



## KevPlaysSax (Dec 30, 2020)

Sounds good. Thanks for the response.


----------



## jonnybutter (Mar 21, 2021)

On the subject of grand staves...Is there anyway to ‘explode’ a chord across a grand staff, or make a split point? I am importing MIDI files that are piano parts. When I swap out the generic instrument name I get on import to an actual piano, all the notes of a large chord are on the treble clef side only. If I drag the bottom notes down, there is no ‘split point’ - they stay on that clef. I know you can copy the whole thing onto the bass clef and erase the duplicated notes (and do the same on the treble clef!) but...that’s a pain! Is there a split point on the grand staff instruments (piano, harp, marimba)? Maybe this is an import problem? Anybody know? 

while I’m here 😉, anybody know if they’re working on an atonal option (maybe even just a momentary latch?). thanks Staffpad people


----------

